# 2010 321Frl For Sale



## Norm (May 9, 2007)

Immaculate 2010 Keystone Outback Sydney Edition 321FRL Fifth Wheel. One owner - $35,000
One owner, non-smoking, very low usage. Three slides, sleeps four comfortably. Queen sleeper in master. Entertainment unit includes a 32" flat screen TV with CD, DVD and AM/FM radio.
Sale includes Thousand Trails membership. This is a lifetime renewable membership at all their campgrounds not zoned as they sell now.
Reese sliding hitch included. Many extras to mention. Weight under 10,000 GVW, can be towed with ¾ ton truck.


----------

